# Poly over clear, West System epoxy?



## Woodsman (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm needing to know if a polyurethane blend will leave the underlying, clear, West System Epoxy unaffected and clear when applied on top of it. I suspect that it will bond to it fine, but if that might be a problem as well, do tell. Thanks again guys!

I'll see if I can get the video file uploaded to utube later on so that you guys can see more of what I'm doing.


----------



## Woodsman (Mar 16, 2017)

Here's the video showing the top. My client thinks they would like to have a poly finish rather than the bar-top epoxy they originally thought they wanted. If I finish filling the holes where the epoxy is, and sand flush, will the newly scuffed epoxy take a poly finish and remain clear like in the video? Thanks fellas! For what it's worth, since there were no responses here by mid day today, I decided I might need to do the testing myself. I have a piece of hickory all epoxied up and am waiting for it to dry. I'll post more as I know more. If you have experience with something like this, feel free to post anything you think might be of use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 16, 2017)

Hmmmm. I'd think so but not sure. I know automotive urethanes would bond fine. Testing is probably the way to go.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 16, 2017)

Polyurethane over epoxy is just fine. Recommended to clean the blushing off the surface of the cleared epoxy first (dad uses a little laundry detergent in water to clean the blushing - don't use dish soap as dish soap contains waxes which will give problems for any finish you plan to use over the epoxy) and sand the epoxy to give the poly something to hold on to. Helped dad build many wood boats and the epoxy was always coated with either paint (he favored implement enamel as he could get it cheap from a local freight salvage place) or spar varnish (doesn't need to be spar for interior uses).

He never had a problem with the poly over epoxy and whenever boats came back to him for work, it wasn't because of a problem with the poly - it was for things like: They beat up the boat from hard use. Or they dropped the boat off the trailer. Or they put a larger than recommended motor on the boat, ran it up as high as it would go, and then ran over the top of a small stump inches under the water and tore an 8' gash in the bottom of a 16' fiberglass over cedar strip boat.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Woodsman (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm really wondering more about the clarity of the poly/epoxy after applying the poly. Will the area where the poly is remain as clear as it was with just epoxy?


----------



## Sprung (Mar 17, 2017)

Poly seems to have just a little bit of a yellow/amber hue to it, so that might affect how clear it looks. Perhaps doing a test piece of some water based poly over some epoxy would be in order - water based poly dries clear.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charles Neil (Mar 18, 2017)

yes it will bond as long as its sanded, you need the mechanical bond ,


----------

